#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  this is my mind in words... This is me.

## Oum Qaasim

Donkere nachten.. 
Zware gedachten 
een oorlog die nooit stoppen zal. 
Negativiteit die haar kracht overstroomt.. 
Een stil meisje dat enkel nog wegdroomt.
bestaat er nog hoop.. Waar kan ze die vinden? 
Dit meisje wil zich aan niemand meer binden.
ze voelt zich beperkt in alles wat ze doet.. 
Elke spiegel waar ze langs loopt komt ze haar grootste vijand tegenmoed.

Alles heeft moeten gebeuren, daar zal ze al lang niet meer om treuren, maar vertel.. waarom mag ze niet gelukkig meer zijn? Waarom word haar dat ontnomen? 
Ze leeft in een donkere grot, waar ze niet uit durft te komen.. 
Bang voor alles van buiten af.. 
Bang om te falen.. 
Bang dat ze niks in haar leven zou halen. 

Haar dromen zijn groot.. 
Haar vertrouwen nu nog klein.. 
Ze streeft met de dag meer om op een dag sterk te zijn.
duizende woorden zwerven door haar hoofd, waarnaar ze zich vraagt "is er wel iemand die in mij gelooft?".
Niemand die iets door heeft.. 
Niemand die het merkt.. 
Elke dag zoekende naar iets wat misschien werkt. 
Misschien is er nog hoop, misschien vind ze het licht.. Voor de steen van de grot zich zelf dicht.
steentje voor steentje de steen word te zwaar, en wanneer de grot zich sluit dan is het klaar. 
Dit meisje is en blijft voor altijd alleen, al was ze met duizende mensen om haar heen.. 
Misschien moet ze stoppen met denken en doen waar ze het mee heeft, zoeken naar liefde en zorgen dat ze die aan haar zelf geeft.

----------


## Mezelf_man

treurige gedachten als je het mij vraagt

----------


## Nora92

Mooi geschreven

----------

